# Product Measurements



## JBroida (Feb 10, 2014)

Over the last couple of months, we've been working behind the scenes, updating all of our product measurements. At this point, we are nearly done, so if you have questions about length, thickness, weight, etc., all of that info should be on each product page now... just scroll down to the bottom.

In addition, with our new product compare feature, you can set our website to show all of the measurements side by side, and even have it single out what is different between multiple items.

Our next task is updating some of the metadata for each product, so you will soon be able to filter through products by handle type, shape, steel type, etc. We've got quite a few done already, so the system is already working for some things, but we hope to have the rest done soon.

If you see a product missing measurements, let me know, so we can take care of it. I dont know if we got to all the non-knife items yet though.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 10, 2014)

I like the compare feature, was using it today. I was looking at Kagekiyos and didn't see any weights listed for them.

I am enjoying the new site so far, nice job.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2014)

i will check on the weights when i get back to work tomorrow... thanks for the heads up


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 11, 2014)

agree, the comparison feature is nice


----------



## schanop (Feb 16, 2014)

I think you used to have weight measurement for hide chuka, but it does not seem to be there on the current page http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...shin-hide-white-2-chinese-cleaver-cranes.html


----------



## bkultra (Feb 16, 2014)

I believe your handle length on tHe Heiji 240mm is incorrect. You have it listed at 127.5 mine is 141.5.


----------

